# Soft tearaway tag tees?



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

I have a t-shirt that is my favorite thing to wear, but I can't find out who makes it. I've emailed the company and you know, they won't tell 

So, is there a brand of blanks that is super soft and has tearaway tags? Or at least tags that I could cut (with the old cut and pull method) so that I can print my tags myself? Hoping for 100% cotton (as that what the shirt I'm referring to above is) and a range of colors available.

I was hoping since so many of you have been doing this for a while that you may know some right off..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/find-wholesale-blank-t-shirts-other-imprintable-products/t51133.html

I haven't tried all of those brands to know how soft they are, but they all have tear away tags.

In addition to those listed in that thread I know Tultex has tear-away tags, and are fairly soft. But, they have some issues with loose threads and they shrink too much for me.

American Apparel is easy to cut and remove, and is very soft. But, purchasing them retail can get a bit costly.


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Greg. I'll be able to purchase wholesale through my screen printer (thank goodness). I definitely don't want to deal with loose threads and shrinkage. I want a quality product. I'll shoot some emails out to some of those companies and see if any offer samples. I'm a feeler, lol.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

In that case, yeah, just see if you can get some samples.

Your screenprinter should be able to help you with this also. They may have some of these brands on hand to let you get a feel for what they are like. Also, lots of printers offer relabeling services and it doesn't matter if they are tear away tags or not.


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, unfortunately the printer isn't going to be much help in that respect. It's a long story, but I have a friend who owns a printing business, and let someone else run it. I think the guy who runs it may be limited in his knowledge. I sent him my PDF of my design (created in Photoshop) and all I got was, "I use Corel. Sorry." So now I'm in the process of trying to make that work, lol.


----------



## TheBradley (Feb 21, 2011)

Anvil 980 and several other of their ringspun styles have tear away labels and are pretty soft. Bella/Canvas and Alternative also have tear away products that are nice and soft.


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Ok great, thanks. The feel I'm going for is the type of shirt used by Pachyderm Panoply. If that's not ok to post here, please let me know and I will remove.


----------



## westlw (Apr 12, 2014)

Good luck, hayatiggs, with finding the perfect tee. I, too, am in the process of testing ladies' and girls' tees ( in addition to a few different vinyls). Would love to hear what you come up with!


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

All Style -AAA- Shirts have easy pull tags


----------

